# [FIXED] Google Now thinks i like a team i dont (How do i reset Google Now)?



## Spunks3 (Jan 18, 2012)

So here is what happened, a few weeks back when the seahawks had that crazy win and the replacement ref's made the awful call i did a few to many searches on the seahawks. Google Now added them to my favorite teams. I have tried over and over and over again for weeks now to try and remove them from Google Now settings by removing them from Sports Teams. But the seahawks keep coming back week after week.

I have two devices, Verizon Galaxy Nexus and a Nexus 7. I have removed them both at the same time... and yet they still keep coming back. does anyone know how to reset Google Now? i feel that the information may be stored on Googles servers somewhere? I have tried clearing any Google search history in Chrome that has Seattle, or Seahawks but that did not do the trick.

I have even cleared Web History under Google Dashboard (anything with seattle or seahawks in it)

anyone have any ideas, please help!

----------------------------------------------------
[EDIT 10/20/12]
*HERE ARE THE FOLLOWING STEPS I TOOK TO RESOLVE THIS ISSUE*

Step one: go into Settings/Apps/All Apps on ALL android devices you have running Google Now
Step two: Clear Data for Google Search
Step three: on my phone i re-opened Google Now and agreed to use it. (DO NOT RE-OPEN GOOGLE NOW ON ANY OTHER DEVICES YET!)
Step four: In Google Now Settings choose Google Now>Google Now>Sports (this is where i still saw the undesired team listed)
Step five: remove any search history in google regardind that team
Step six: click the undesired team and hit remove
*Step seven* manually Add that same team back
Step eight:click the undesired team and hit remove
Step nine: open Google Now on other android devices

These are the steps that worked for me. I hope this helps anyone else having the same issue


----------



## Mightym (Jul 19, 2012)

I have the same issue it drives me nuts.


----------



## gsxraddict (Jul 16, 2011)

Clear data on Google search...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Br125 (Oct 13, 2011)

Go Bills!

Hope you figure it out.


----------



## rman18 (Jan 13, 2012)

Edit:
I should read before commenting.
I should read before commenting.
I should read before commenting.
I should read before commenting.
I should read before commenting.
I should read before commenting.
I should read before commenting.
I should read before commenting.
I should read before commenting.
I should read before commenting.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Its broken for NBA teams.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## justibasa (Jun 16, 2012)

Just keep it. We all know that the Seahawks are the greatest team ever.

Don't like me......BITE ME!!!


----------



## mikeric (Aug 5, 2011)

Just go into the Google now settings, then click sports and you can add and remove teams manually.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## godsfshrmn (Dec 17, 2011)

mikeric said:


> Just go into the Google now settings, then click sports and you can add and remove teams manually.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Right, except it shows right back up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Slomies (Aug 19, 2011)

Br125 said:


> Go Bills!
> 
> Hope you figure it out.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Have you tried turning Google Now off on both devices? Once you turn it back on you should have to re-set everything back up.


----------



## Spunks3 (Jan 18, 2012)

After trying a few things, I think I may have figured it out. Remove the team from Google now settings, then add them manually and then remove them again... I'm still waiting for this weekend to come around to see if it works, I'll post back

Edit: I wanted to mention that since I did that earlier in the week, they have not showed up under my favorite teams. (Fingers crossed they don't pop up)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spunks3 (Jan 18, 2012)

so with the hawks playing tonight, they have not come up at all!!! - so the way i resolved the issue was to remove them, add them manually. and then remove them again.


----------



## markgbe (Jan 11, 2012)

Good find fellow bills fan. I had the same exact issue. My fix was to clear google search history and remove the teams from both my phone and tablet . I have not had an alert since.

GO BILLS!


----------



## cubarican84 (Aug 2, 2011)

Its not broken for NBA teams. It won't give you team cards during the off season. This is for any sport.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spunks3 (Jan 18, 2012)

NFL pre-season was the same way... games did not show up until regular season started.

im going to update OP with what i did to resolve this issue.


----------



## kendall316 (Mar 28, 2012)

That is the most complicated way to deal with it. in google now, just go to settings, google now, sports, and it should show the team you asked for. all you do is long press on the team and select remove. you dont have to go into phone setting at all or clear any data. That is just way too much work. Sorry i just saw this post and couldnt help ya out sooner lol


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

kendall316 said:


> That is the most complicated way to deal with it. in google now, just go to settings, google now, sports, and it should show the team you asked for. all you do is long press on the team and select remove. you dont have to go into phone setting at all or clear any data. That is just way too much work. Sorry i just saw this post and couldnt help ya out sooner lol


Not sure you understood. He did that, multiple times.


----------

